# Freewheel cog on fixed/fixed hub



## arbocop (30 Aug 2013)

I've got a double fixed hub on my single speed. I want to ride a longer distance with hills and won't be comfortable - may not even be possible - without a freewheel. Before I give up and get a new wheel, I have heard that you can get a freewheel on a fixed hub. 

Can anyone confirm this and how it is done? Is there a fixed hub freewheel cog available?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (30 Aug 2013)

It'll work no issues. Except that some hub/free wheels don't mix but that's rare.


----------



## arbocop (30 Aug 2013)

Do I just buy a freewheel cog and screw it on? I would assume that the lock ring would need to be left off. If it will work without issue, it does make me wonder why they are sold as flip flop fixed/fixed. 

I believe you but can you elaborate please?

Mike


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (30 Aug 2013)

Okey dokey, I'm no expert and I'm only going from my own experiences.

The fixed/fixed hub will be shorter on both side of hub than a fixed/free, sometimes. Different manufacturers have different approaches. Sometimes the free side has a stop shoulder that stops the freewheel going on too far to stop fouling the spokes. But as always, this is not straight forward. Sometimes, the freewheel will have an internal shoulder to stop it going on too far and will foul with the afore mentioned free hub shoulder and hence a freewheel won't go onto some free hubs.

Phew, does that make sense?


----------



## arbocop (30 Aug 2013)

Thanks for that, and yes,it makes sense. However, I want to buy a freewheel cog and don't want to waste my cash. I suppose I will have to ask the suppliers.

Does anyone have any experience of doing this? I have BLB hubs.

Is there a freewheel that will fit a fixed/fixed BLB hub?


Mike


----------



## Pennine-Paul (30 Aug 2013)

Fixed hubs dont have as much thread as a freewheel hub,
my fixed/free hub measures 7mm thread on the fixed side
but 12mm of thread on the freewheel side,there's not as much
"meat" for the freewheel to screw onto.Sounds a bit iffy to me,
but depends on how much thread is on your hub.
Incidentally the quality of freewheels is absolutely dire,
I've had some that barely managed 100 miles before failing.
You'll be suprised how far you can go in a day on fixed,
I've done many a century ride on fixed with no issues.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (30 Aug 2013)

I agree with Paul, generally freewheels are atrocious. White industries are the best by far but also the most expensive.


----------



## 3narf (4 Sep 2013)

I've had the same Shimano DX freewheel on my bike for getting on for 4500 miles. Absolutely no issues.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (4 Sep 2013)

3narf said:


> I've had the same Shimano DX freewheel on my bike for getting on for 4500 miles. Absolutely no issues.


Send it to a museum then, you are in the minority especially from us oop north.


----------



## 3narf (4 Sep 2013)

I must be light on my feet!


----------



## arbocop (6 Sep 2013)

Cheers all, And thanks for the advice, but I bought some new wheels in the end - any excuse! Mavic open pro on Ambrosio hubs. 

Therefore, just need a freewheel but want to get a good one, some of the cheer ones can't be removed without destroying them. Not good. 

White Industries have been recommended, but cost a shed load of cash. I have seen some Tensile hubs which sound and look good, although they are described as for 'trials use', whether this makes them unsuitable for road use I couldn't say. Any comments?

Mike


----------

